# FP1 DEODEX ROM



## motcher41 (Dec 19, 2011)

Fp1 deodexed http://www.eclipserom.com/vforum/showthread.php?t=657
Deodexed and debloated with eclipse goodies here http://www.eclipserom.com/vforum/showthread.php?t=658

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

so what about the Remote Connection "feature"


----------

